# 757



## Ron Engels

As you've probably read in the Sinn tour thread, I bought a 757.
And I think it deserves it's own thread.

Here are my first pictures:


----------



## Micha

That's covers it all ;-)


----------



## Hary

You know Ron, how many people out there are envy of you because of this piece. Congrats!! It looks like a wonderful creation from Sinn. I like it much better than 756


----------



## Ernie Romers

The very FIRST of the 757 production and "Basel Neuheit" was sold to Ron on Friday. That's cool huh ?? Congrats Ron, it is indeed a very nice watch!


----------



## tgarn

:-! Well done Ron! The 757 is a very tempting piece indeed and judging 
from the reactions on different forums Sinn has landed a solid Numero Uno hit. 

Best regards

Thomas


----------



## Kool Cat

That's a fine looking watch you have there Ron. Great choice :-!


----------



## UVox

congrats Ron for catching the prototype :-! it looks very nice


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Nice catch Ron, can I have the old worn out Bund you were wearing? 

Seriously, nice meeting you in person yesterday and congratulations on your newest baby!

Peter


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I really like that Ron. Congratulations!! That's an exceptional piece. :-!


----------



## Ron Engels

SMSgt Bo said:


> Nice catch Ron, can I have the old worn out Bund you were wearing?
> 
> Seriously, nice meeting you in person yesterday and congratulations on your newest baby!
> 
> Peter


"Old worn Bund"? :-| That's one of my most valued watches!

Just kidding  . Nice meeting you too.

I must say though, when I went out of my hotel room yesterday evening, in the not so friendly at night Frankfurt Haubtbahnhoff area, I wondered if it was wise to walk out with a valuable watch. And to be honest, I'd still rather have the 757 stolen then the Sternzeit Reguliert. But I felt lucky, and wore them both anyhow.


----------



## TZAG

What's the price of 757 :-s Also, as I already asked in the meeting thread, is 757 dial smaller than 756? Or bezel does this to look like?


----------



## Guest

Gefeliciteerd :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Micha

TZAG said:


> What's the price of 757 :-s Also, as I already asked in the meeting thread, is 757 dial smaller than 756? Or bezel does this to look like?


The price is between 1200 and 1300€ - can't recall the exact price anymore. The dials are the same, they look different because of the bezel.


----------



## Micha

Ron Engels said:


> "Old worn Bund"? :-| That's one of my most valued watches!
> 
> Just kidding  . Nice meeting you too.
> 
> I must say though, when I went out of my hotel room yesterday evening, in the not so friendly at night Frankfurt Haubtbahnhoff area, I wondered if it was wise to walk out with a valuable watch. And to be honest, I'd still rather have the 757 stolen then the Sternzeit Reguliert. But I felt lucky, and wore them both anyhow.


 Should we have warned you about the Bahnhof-area? :-d Truely not one of the savest neighboorhoods in Frankfurt ;-) (Nor is Rödelheim, where Sinn is...)


----------



## Hary

Someone in German forum mentioned the price of 757 is 1270 Euro


----------



## TZAG

Without reducing its value, and since Sinn is open in new ideas, I wonder if there could be a 757 like that, or a UTC version, which could have a non diver-counter bezel, but a second time zone instead. :think: I'd love to see it too.


----------



## Ron Engels

TZAG said:


> Without reducing its value, and since Sinn is open in new ideas, I wonder if there could be a 757 like that, or a UTC version, which could have a non diver-counter bezel, but a second time zone instead. :think: I'd love to see it too.


That's the first thing I thought. If I could make a new Sinn model, using existing parts, it would be a 757 with Diapal, two timezone movement. I would keep the black dial, and a 0-12 bezel would be optional.
But I've learned from Mr. Schmidt that we only need to ask. As long as we are starting from a standard model (as opposed to the limited editions) they are willing to modify it to the customers wishes. Even changing movements. So who knows? I may ask them to make me one .


----------



## thodgins

Congrats on the first 757. That is one serious looking tool watch and I like it. The bezel bring some nice form to the 756.


----------



## U TURN

Well, the quality of my 757-pictures doesn´t match Ron´s, but I think it´s still worth to post a pic of the other one sold yesterday. For those interested in buying a 757: the price with leather strap is € 1.270 including german VAT of 19 percent. A bracelet will be available in a couple of weeks, probably just in time for the BASELWORLD WATCH SHOW in April 2007.


----------



## Malyel

U TURN said:


> A bracelet will be available in a couple of weeks, probably just in time for the BASELWORLD WATCH SHOW in April 2007.


Since the 757's 22mm lugs look almost identical to the U1's, U2's, and UX's I wonder if the bracelet for the U's work with it. The bracelet for the U looks like the same color of the new 757 also. :think:


----------



## sijoc

Ron Engels said:


> As you've probably read in the Sinn tour thread, I bought a 757.
> And I think it deserves it's own thread.
> 
> Here are my first pictures:


Wow. Congratulations. Looks wonderful. I don't know if it's on another thread, but can you provide the specifications for this beauty - that is dimensions etc. Also, is it the tegimented steel (case and bezel) or is there any submarine steel in that one. Is the watch considered a diver or is it considered a pilot or something else? Thanks in advance and congratualtions again:-!


----------



## U TURN

Malyel said:


> Since the 757's 22mm lugs look almost identical to the U1's, U2's, and UX's I wonder if the bracelet for the U's work with it. The bracelet for the U looks like the same color of the new 757 also. :think:


Yes, I think the U-Series bracelet works with the 757. But the U bracelet is not tegimented. The colour is the same, but not the surface.


----------



## TZAG

Ron Engels said:


> That's the first thing I thought. If I could make a new Sinn model, using existing parts, it would be a 757 with Diapal, two timezone movement. I would keep the black dial, and a 0-12 bezel would be optional.
> But I've learned from Mr. Schmidt that we only need to ask. As long as we are starting from a standard model (as opposed to the limited editions) they are willing to modify it to the customers wishes. Even changing movements. So who knows? I may ask them to make me one .


----------



## U TURN

sijoc said:


> Wow. Congratulations. Looks wonderful. I don't know if it's on another thread, but can you provide the specifications for this beauty - that is dimensions etc. Also, is it the tegimented steel (case and bezel) or is there any submarine steel in that one. Is the watch considered a diver or is it considered a pilot or something else? Thanks in advance and congratualtions again:-!


The 757 is 43mm and considered a Pilot´s watch. The bezel can be turned clockwise and anti-clockwise which is not typical for divers watches due to safety regulations. Case and bezel are tegimented. The bracelet for the 757 will be tegimented, too.

If you´re after a diver´s chrono: the U1000 is suposed to be available in autumn/winter 2007 for not less than € 2.000 (German price incl. 19% VAT)


----------



## Truck Guy

That is one gorgeous watch Ron. 

Wish I could have made the trip. I might have come home with on too


----------



## mboyko

If I ask Sinn to make a 756/757 with a working timer seconds hand as well as a normal clock seconds (preferably overlapping hands in the center position that use a color or mark to differentiate them) do you think Sinn will listen?



Truck Guy said:


> That is one gorgeous watch Ron.
> 
> Wish I could have made the trip. I might have come home with on too


----------



## 1978

As long as we're placing orders, I'd like one with the "tactical" bezel from the EZM1, (time until, not time from), and a central elapsed minutes register!

But at that point it begins to be another watch altogether, doesn't it?

The 757 shots are stunning, by the way. I held a 756 S in Hong Kong for the first time a few weeks ago. A really stunning watch. The bezel looks like an excellent elaboration on a good thing. 

Any word on whether we would see a black, tegimented Diapal version?

Thank you for all these reports!

1978


----------



## David Woo

*Ron: I see the screws in the side of the bezel...*

is that so the owner may remove the bezel for cleaning?
Very nice looking piece, congratulations!
DW


----------



## altreality

Now I know why envy is one of the seven sinns...  
I think I wil hold out for the 757 Diapal ...and the U1000!


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

Ron Engels said:


> That's the first thing I thought. If I could make a new Sinn model, using existing parts, it would be a 757 with Diapal, two timezone movement. I would keep the black dial, and a 0-12 bezel would be optional.
> But I've learned from Mr. Schmidt that we only need to ask. As long as we are starting from a standard model (as opposed to the limited editions) they are willing to modify it to the customers wishes. Even changing movements. So who knows? I may ask them to make me one .


Could I add Titanium to the list of specifications?

Maybe it's my old age and that fact that I (may have) peaked around 1990 ;-) , but I still like that stuff.

Kurt


----------



## Crusader

1978 said:


> As long as we're placing orders, I'd like one with the "tactical" bezel from the EZM1, (time until, not time from), and a central elapsed minutes register!
> 
> But at that point it begins to be another watch altogether, doesn't it?


Movement modifications, and new dials, Sinn will be much less likely to implement as a customer request than just swapping existing parts.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Ron: I see the screws in the side of the bezel...*



David Woo said:


> I see the screws in the side of the bezel...
> is that so the owner may remove the bezel for cleaning?


Of course not, as that would defeat the purpose of the "unloosable" bezel design. The Sinn bezel is a high-tech piece, and only to be removed by an authorized service center.

If one wants to fiddle with a bezel, a Seiko is a better option. ;-)


----------



## Guntram

Crusader said:


> Movement modifications, and new dials, Sinn will be much less likely to implement as a customer request than just swapping existing parts.


Swapping existing parts is something Sinn does very easily. I once put a watch together as a gift for my stepson - a 203 with the face, chrono seconds and subdial hands from a 303. They did that at a very reasonable extra charge (60 Euros, I seem to remember).

I once asked about a left handed version of the 756 - which would require a different dial and a different date wheel. No problem, they'd produce both at a cost of 750 Euros each. (I passed on that, it wasn't worth the extra 1,500 to me.)

And one time, very early on in my neverending quest for WISdom, I asked about inserting a Lemania 5100 into a 756 case, as I was smitten with the tegiment technology. Sinn said the pushers of the movements were different, so this would require the development of a new case. However, for a medium five digit figure, they'd be happy to start working on it.

So at the end of the day - it seems they would literally do *anything* to meet a customer's request. Some solutions may be cheaper than others, but they've *never* said it couldn't be done. Impresses me to no end.

Guntram


----------



## sijoc

U TURN said:


> The 757 is 43mm and considered a Pilot´s watch. The bezel can be turned clockwise and anti-clockwise which is not typical for divers watches due to safety regulations. Case and bezel are tegimented. The bracelet for the 757 will be tegimented, too.
> 
> If you´re after a diver´s chrono: the U1000 is suposed to be available in autumn/winter 2007 for not less than € 2.000 (German price incl. 19% VAT)


Thanks for the information.:-!


----------



## Henry T

Wow! I do like this watch, especially the bezel. A Sinn (not Boeing?) 757 for a pilot. How appropriate, Ron. :-!


----------



## Ron Engels

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> Could I add Titanium to the list of specifications?
> 
> Maybe it's my old age and that fact that I (may have) peaked around 1990 ;-) , but I still like that stuff.
> 
> Kurt


So you've made it home then Kurt? This time of year I envy you a little!

I agree with you. Titanium is also my material of choice. But as far as I know there has never been a Titanium case in this form, so that would be a very expensive modification. 
The main advantage would be the lower weight. But I must say that this Tegimented steel has the 'soft' feel that I like so much in Titanium, and it also has a matt greyish finish that's not unlike Titanium. It's my first 'Tegimented' watch, but already I like it a lot better then 'regular' steel.


----------



## Crusader

Titanium will be quite difficult to implement, as the steel back of the 656/756/856 serves as closure for the soft-iron inner case that provides antimagnetic protection. Titanium does not have this quality, and it wouldn't make sense to have a titanium case with a steel back. But adding an inner soft iron movement cover would probably necessitate a re-design of the case.


----------



## sparmar1

Looks great Ron,

A 757 S would be fantastic:-! 

Sanjay


----------



## ferdinand

Congratulations on that cool watch!
How about lume? Is only the '12' lumed, or the 3, 6, 9 as well?


----------



## U TURN

ferdinand said:


> Congratulations on that cool watch!
> How about lume? Is only the '12' lumed, or the 3, 6, 9 as well?


The 12 only. But that´s enough for a clear reading.:-!


----------



## Andy S.

...fantastic watch.


----------



## Ron Engels

*Design classics.....*

I was sipping my coffee in the Chengdu Starbucks, when I noticed that I was wearing a few real design classics.

Jeans > Levis 501
Shoes > Converse "Chuck Taylor" All Stars
Watch > Sinn 757

Ok, the watch is only a few day's old, but this is a future classic if I've ever seen one.
Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my mobile phone.


----------



## Steppenwolf

*Re: Design classics.....*



Ron Engels said:


>


That one looks really fantastic.

But it seems to be to big for my wrist.:roll:

Ron, can you tell me how much cm has your wrist?


----------



## Ron Engels

*Re: Design classics.....*



Steppenwolf said:


> That one looks really fantastic.
> 
> But it seems to be to big for my wrist.:roll:
> 
> Ron, can you tell me how much cm has your wrist?


It probably looks so big, because my wrists are fairly small. I don't have anything with me to measure them, but let me tell you that I have the standard leather Sinn strap at the last hole but one. I can even close it at the last hole, but then it's too tight in my opinion.
Diameter is 43mm, but because of the bezel it looks a bit bigger then the 756.


----------



## Plissken

Crusader said:


> Titanium will be quite difficult to implement, as the steel back of the 656/756/856 serves as closure for the soft-iron inner case that provides antimagnetic protection. Titanium does not have this quality, and it wouldn't make sense to have a titanium case with a steel back. But adding an inner soft iron movement cover would probably necessitate a re-design of the case.


Hi Martin

I'm not sure that's quite right. What gives these watches their anti-magnetic 100mT protection is the inner iron case and not the external movement case. The dial is painted iron, which provides protection to the front. The movement is surrounded by soft iron on the sides. And underneath the case back is a soft iron dust cover. So the actual material of the case, whether steel, titanium or plastic is completely irrelevant. Kobold's Seal Tactical uses a Titanium external case, but has an iron dial and soft inner magnetic dust cover (underneath the titanium case back).

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## David Woo

*Re: Design classics.....*



Ron Engels said:


> I was sipping my coffee in the Chengdu Starbucks, when I noticed that I was wearing a few real design classics.
> 
> Jeans > Levis 501
> Shoes > Converse "Chuck Taylor" All Stars
> Watch > Sinn 757
> 
> Ok, the watch is only a few day's old, but this is a future classic if I've ever seen one.
> Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my mobile phone.


Great photo Ron! You're right, three timeless classics.
Now, if you had your starbucks cup in there, it would be four classics 
DW


----------



## Crusader

Plissken said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> I'm not sure that's quite right. What gives these watches their anti-magnetic 100mT protection is the inner iron case and not the external movement case. The dial is painted iron, which provides protection to the front. The movement is surrounded by soft iron on the sides. And underneath the case back is a soft iron dust cover. So the actual material of the case, whether steel, titanium or plastic is completely irrelevant. Kobold's Seal Tactical uses a Titanium external case, but has an iron dial and soft inner magnetic dust cover (underneath the titanium case back).


Pat, your description is correct for most makes.

But have you double-checked this on the Sinn 656/756/856? The reason the Sinn caseback of the 756 and 856 is _not _tegimented is, IMO, because the caseback is of a different material than the case.

The integrated antimagnetic caseback is a little-known Sinn feature that enables flatter cases. At least that's how I understood Mr. Schmidt when he expalined it to me last year. I haven't seen my 656 open yet, but he - AFAIR - expressedly declined that there was another cover under the caseback. He said they had managed to integrate the antimagnetic cover and the caseback in a single piece of metal.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Design classics.....*



Ron Engels said:


> I was sipping my coffee in the Chengdu Starbucks, when I noticed that I was wearing a few real design classics.
> 
> Jeans > Levis 501
> Shoes > Converse "Chuck Taylor" All Stars
> Watch > Sinn 757
> 
> Ok, the watch is only a few day's old, but this is a future classic if I've ever seen one.
> Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my mobile phone.


Great picture Ron. Glad you enjoy the 757. b-)


----------



## Plissken

Crusader said:


> Pat, your description is correct for most makes.
> 
> But have you double-checked this on the Sinn 656/756/856? The reason the Sinn caseback of the 756 and 856 is _not _tegimented is, IMO, because the caseback is of a different material than the case.
> 
> The integrated antimagnetic caseback is a little-known Sinn feature that enables flatter cases. At least that's how I understood Mr. Schmidt when he expalined it to me last year. I haven't seen my 656 open yet, but he - AFAIR - expressedly declined that there was another cover under the caseback. He said they had managed to integrate the antimagnetic cover and the caseback in a single piece of metal.


Hey Martin. Moi - non double checked on these models.I consulted some case off pics of the Sinn 656 I have and couldn't see an inner dust cover, so you are probably right. However, I'm not sure it makes the 756 much thinner than the Damasko DC56, only a few tenths of a millimetre. The DA36 is 2mm thicker than the 656, not sure whether this is because of general desire for case proportion or because of the inner dust cover on the Dam. Interesting! Cheers, Pat


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: Design classics.....*



Ron Engels said:


> I was sipping my coffee in the Chengdu Starbucks, when I noticed that I was wearing a few real design classics.
> 
> Jeans > Levis 501
> Shoes > Converse "Chuck Taylor" All Stars
> Watch > Sinn 757
> 
> Ok, the watch is only a few day's old, but this is a future classic if I've ever seen one.
> Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my mobile phone.


Hi Ron. Holy moly, that is such an awesome watch. I love that photo. You know me, I love the average everyday casual photos much more than the carefully staged and lighted photos. I think that shot is great.

Hope you are having a great time with that one. I just might have to put my name down...all because of this picture. That just looks great mate.

I think those responsible at Sinn should take some time out and take a bow. It looks like the Sinners here in this open forum have almost unanimously come to a shared agreement that this one is a winner. :-!

cheers,
Tim


----------



## stockae92

*Re: Design classics.....*



Ron Engels said:


> I was sipping my coffee in the Chengdu Starbucks, when I noticed that I was wearing a few real design classics.
> 
> Jeans > Levis 501
> Shoes > Converse "Chuck Taylor" All Stars
> Watch > Sinn 757
> 
> Ok, the watch is only a few day's old, but this is a future classic if I've ever seen one.
> Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my mobile phone.


that's a great pic, timing your day at the coffe shop? ;-)

too bad i still can't live without a running second hand (part of the fun of wearing/starring at an automatic), otherwise, your pic would have sold me a 757 already |>


----------



## ferdinand

*Re: Design classics.....*



stockae92 said:


> that's a great pic, timing your day at the coffe shop? ;-)


According to the chrono, Ron has been sitting at the coffee shop for 9 (!) hours! :-d

I wonder whether Sinn ever finish that SZ01 movement, so we could have a central minute counter again. So much easier to read than those tiny 30-minute subdial. A 757 with a central minute counter would be stunning.


----------



## DavidCassell

*Re: Design classics.....*



Timothy Patrick said:


> Hi Ron. Holy moly, that is such an awesome watch. I love that photo. You know me, I love the average everyday casual photos much more than the carefully staged and lighted photos. I think that shot is great.
> 
> Hope you are having a great time with that one. I just might have to put my name down...all because of this picture. That just looks great mate.
> 
> I think those responsible at Sinn should take some time out and take a bow. It looks like the Sinners here in this open forum have almost unanimously come to a shared agreement that this one is a winner. :-!
> 
> cheers,
> Tim


I agree. They should take a bow, this is a classic. I think that is one lovely, lovely watch. Very much like the Damasko, but hey, who cares. Lovely. Sorry may have missed this - but what's the movement?

Cheers David


----------



## Ron Engels

*Re: Design classics.....*



DavidCassell said:


> I agree. They should take a bow, this is a classic. I think that is one lovely, lovely watch. Very much like the Damasko, but hey, who cares. Lovely. Sorry may have missed this - but what's the movement?
> 
> Cheers David


It's the trusted V7750. Obviously they simply left out the running second hand. And I don't really miss it at all.
It is like the Damasko, but I prefer the design of the 757. It's slightly more balanced without the little running second hand, and the very small date at 4. I guess I would have liked it even better without a date at all. Then again, I do use the date, so I guess a small compromise for usability is in order.


----------



## stockae92

the case looks very simular to Damasko DC-66


----------



## Steppenwolf

stockae92 said:


> the case looks very simular to Damasko DC-66


...but the whole watch looks much better! ;-):-!


----------



## frank_be

Hello Ron,

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe 757.
Congratulations with your new 757. b-) :-! 

Can you show us what the dial looks like in the dark; which parts are luminous and which not?

Greetings from Belgium,
Frank.


----------



## Ron Engels

frank_be said:


> Hello Ron,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe 757.
> Congratulations with your new 757. b-) :-!
> 
> Can you show us what the dial looks like in the dark; which parts are luminous and which not?
> 
> Greetings from Belgium,
> Frank.


Dank je wel Frank.
Thanks, Frank.

Off course, here you go:


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Very nice Ron. :-!


----------



## bmwbruce

I was thinking of replacing my 756 with the 757, but the more I look at the 757, I think the bezel makes the watch look too busy. Will stick with the 756.


----------



## TZAG

bmwbruce said:


> I was thinking of replacing my 756 with the 757, but the more I look at the 757, I think the bezel makes the watch look too busy. Will stick with the 756.


Wise thinking. The only mod I would try is to replace 756's case with that of 757 BUT without its current diver counter bezel. I find it a bit busy too. I would rather prefer something simpler like 12h bezel as second time ;-) I wonder how much would cost me this IF it could be done :think:


----------



## Crusader

TZAG said:


> Wise thinking. The only mod I would try is to replace 756's case with that of 757 BUT without its current diver counter bezel. I find it a bit busy too. I would rather prefer something simpler like 12h bezel as second time ;-) I wonder how much would cost me this IF it could be done :think:


The 757 is not a dive bezel, as it is bidirectional. Aviation watches have either an elapsed-time or a countdown bezel, but ideally it should be bi-directional.

The bezel insert can't be too costly ... Lothar Schmidt made clear that Sinn is listening to its customers. Perhaps if enough people ask, they'll offer a 12h-bezel option for the 757. ;-)


----------



## TZAG

Crusader said:


> The 757 is not a dive bezel, as it is bidirectional. Aviation watches have either an elapsed-time or a countdown bezel, but ideally it should be bi-directional.
> 
> The bezel insert can't be too costly ... Lothar Schmidt made clear that Sinn is listening to its customers. Perhaps if enough people ask, they'll offer a 12h-bezel option for the 757. ;-)


Yep, you're right Martin. I should have mentioned it just as "current" and not as "diver" bezel :roll:


----------



## SteveW62

Crusader said:


> Lothar Schmidt made clear that Sinn is listening to its customers. Perhaps if enough people ask, they'll offer a 12h-bezel option for the 757. ;-)


I called Sinn on Monday to order/buy a 757.

They won't sell me one until AFTER Basel :-(

I also asked if it would be possible to have a 757 fitted with the UTC movement, because that is the model that I really want. It took a few minutes ( they called me back ). The answer went along the lines of .....

Sinn - "We haven't yet decided whether to offer this model or not"

Me - "But I don't want to buy a 'normal' 757 , then a few months later you release the watch that I 'really' want".

Sinn - "We don't know if this model will be available or not"

Me - "OK, I guess I'll wait a few months then".

I'm considering going to Basel this year. If it works out, I'll visit the Sinn stand & ask them personally.

I like the 757. I will have one oneday. But If I buy one then Sinn release a 757 UTC ( & as far as I can see there are a lot of models with the UTC movement ) I'll be really p*ssed off.

Has anyone else tried to buy a 757 yet ?

Steve


----------



## Steppenwolf

SteveW62 said:


> But If I buy one then Sinn release a 757 UTC ( & as far as I can see there are a lot of models with the UTC movement ) I'll be really p*ssed off.


I´ve got the same Problem. :think:

I´d like to have a 757S, but nobody knows, if if this model will be available or not. :-s


----------



## bullitt411

Great shots Ron, enjoy the watch!

Dennis


----------



## cal..45

hi ron,

congratulations, very nice watch (I was standing next to you when you bought it ;-) ) though I gotta admit, that I still prefer the damasko DC66 over the sinn, because of the added day window and I don't like the screw (or whatever it is) on the 9 o'clock position at the sinn's dial. but other than that, great looking watch.


regards, holger


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hello Holger. 

The screw thing at the 9 O'clock position is the symbolic indicator that this watch offers extreme protection from magnetic fields.

all the best,
Tim


----------

